
Librem 5 Privacy-Focused Linux Phone Will Feature a Gnome Mobile UI Shell - artfors
https://news.softpedia.com/news/librem-5-privacy-focused-linux-phone-will-feature-a-gnome-mobile-ui-shell-521089.shtml
======
acct1771
re: screenshots - Never considered that there were incomplete ways to turn off
a phone...yknow, besides baseband/E911 backdoors while in Airplane Mode.

